
Ask HN: Could decentralized organizations reduce poverty? - neilhenegan
Governments are responsible for providing the legal infrastructure to protect assets and property.<p>Without this safety net, people are less willing form organizations to seek new opportunities.<p>My hypothesis is that by offering a lower risk collaboration environment, people will take risks and potentially pull themselves and their communities out of poverty.<p>I&#x27;m exploring this idea as a startup, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;govchain.global<p>Do you think this is a viable hypothesis?
======
twobyfour
Your description is way too vague to even begin to evaluate and respond to.

------
DoreenMichele
Please read the rules for Show HN and try posting it there.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

~~~
neilhenegan
thank you

------
casperstone
decentralization, what i understands, can involve more man power to the
system. which will lower the rate of unemployment.

